

Redditor claims FaceBook audits conversations via mic. True? What are the facts? - th-ai
http://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/38uj43/the_online_privacy_lie_is_unraveling_a_new_report/cry6l7e

======
th-ai
Myth: Facebook is always listening using your microphone.

Fact: Nope, if you choose to turn this feature on, it will only use your
microphone (for 15 seconds) when you're actually writing a status update to
try and match music and TV.

[http://www.snopes.com/computer/facebook/facebooklisten.asp](http://www.snopes.com/computer/facebook/facebooklisten.asp)

